
Private Internet Access' “No-Logging” Claims Proven True Again in Court - sqidyyy
https://torrentfreak.com/private-internet-access-no-logging-claims-proven-true-again-in-court-180606/
======
sqidyyy
We all know by now that most "No-Logging" claims end up being untrue. The most
surprised I am about the fact that PIA is not able to provide any information
about the user even if required by court.

